# Beretta 86 cheetah holster



## lupothebutcher (May 30, 2013)

Hi all,
I need a little help, I've tried the search here and general internet search but have not had much luck; I'm looking for a IWB holster for my Beretta 86 Cheetah, this is the .380 single stack with the tip up barrel (4.4"); this gun is a bit of an odd-ball in that it was only made for a short spell, has the tip up barrel and has a slightly longer barrel than the rest of the 80 series guns.

I prefer center of the back carry, leather (I hate the nylon and kydex style holsters) and quality makers such as Bianchi, Goulde and Goodrich (sic), Safariland and similar; custom makers who can produce a quality product are welcome too.

If anyone has any suggestions I would appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## coachmike (Sep 12, 2014)

I have been looking for a holster for my Cheetah 86 for quite a while without any luck. If you do find one keep me in mind please.

Mike


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I found the Bulldog clip-on #20 fits my 84 quite well. Although this is the wrong holster type, it may help you size the holster you want. 
It seems the one specified by the manufacturer was too large so I tried a smaller auto size and it fit perfect.


----------

